# "Last Whispers" Viennese Oboe (download version)



## antoniopandrade (Mar 25, 2011)

I like it. The Viennese oboe has such a different character to the french oboe, it really serves a whole different purpose. I don't think this piece would've worked with the french oboe (maybe with a real player, not with samples). Great job Guy, you always showcase VSL in the highest light.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 26, 2011)

How lovely, a very fine piece, Guy!

The Viennese Oboe sound very good and I agree, this could easily be music written for a film cue.


----------



## ricother (Mar 26, 2011)

germancomponist @ Sat Mar 26 said:


> How lovely, a very fine piece, Guy!
> 
> The Viennese Oboe sound very good and I agree, this could easily be music written for a film cue.



Word =o 

Beautiful and delicate work, Guy. o-[][]-o


----------



## jlb (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: "Last Whispers" VSL Viennese Oboe (download version)*

Lovely work Guy, I agree would really well as a cue in an emotional scene

jlb


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: "Last Whispers" VSL Viennese Oboe (download version)*

*Disclaimer*: FYI, I have not received any compensation from VSL nor from Guy Bacos. I simply posted a comment and link to a composition and it was moved to the commercial section. My post was about Guy's composition and performance which I find interesting. I am in no way advertising for VSL.

Can someone outline the criteria for what is considered commercial?


----------



## JBacal (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: "Last Whispers" VSL Viennese Oboe (download version)*

Personally, I prefer the playing style of the French oboe for this type of lyrical piece. I guess I'm a just a sucker for tasteful vibrato. But the mood of this piece is exquisite and the writing first class!

Best,
Jay


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes as Jay says, the Viennese oboe style of playing uses little or no vibrato. It has a different bore shape, special reed, and different fingering.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: "Last Whispers" VSL Viennese Oboe (download version)*

Thanks everyone! Very much appreciated!

And special thanks to Greg for posting this demo.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: "Last Whispers" VSL Viennese Oboe (download version)*



JBacal @ Sun Mar 27 said:


> Personally, I prefer the playing style of the French oboe for this type of lyrical piece. I guess I'm a just a sucker for tasteful vibrato. But the mood of this piece is exquisite and the writing first class!
> 
> Best,
> Jay



I haven't compared them directly but one thing to keep in mind or a reminder rather, is that this is the reduced library, I would think the full library has more natural vibrato options. So this may explain.


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 7, 2011)

@mod - Thank you for moving this back to the composition area. Much appreciated.


----------



## Hannes_F (Apr 7, 2011)

synergy543 @ Sun Mar 27 said:


> Yes as Jay says, the Viennese oboe style of playing uses little or no vibrato.



This makes me wonder a bit. Do you have some references to recordings?


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hannes_F @ Thu Apr 07 said:


> This makes me wonder a bit. Do you have some references to recordings?


You can hear some good examples of this dry vibrato in this Wilhelm Furtwangler recording by the Vienna Philharmonic.
http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Serenade-B ... =8-1-spell

The Vienese style of playing apparently uses less vibrato on the winds and brass as the vibrato is considered an "embellishment" (for Vienese classics at least) and reserved more for stings. Good info on this http://www.wienerphilharmoniker.at/index.php?set_language=en&cccpage=viennese_sound (here.)


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 7, 2011)

You seem to back up your statement Greg, after listening to these excerpts, I do find the vibrato pretty subtle. I guess that's why there are different types of oboes, such as the oboe d'amore.


----------

